

Twitter reportedly in early stage acquisition talks with $10 billion valuation - abraham
http://thenextweb.com/twitter/2011/02/10/is-twitter-in-accusation-talks-with-a-10-billion-valuation/

======
ceslami
After reading the article, the title feels a little linkbait-y. I feel like
Twitter has been in early stage acquisition talks for a year now.

Not typical of TheNextWeb...

